# ACA level 4 swiftwater rescue class in Spokane



## steepcreekrescue (Sep 20, 2014)

We at Steep Creek Rescue are traveling to Spokane, WA to conduct a level 4 SWR class in October 4th and 5th. It will be located on the Spokane river and will be 2 full days of intense, but fun learning. This is a great class for class II and up paddlers who have not had a SWR course or just need a refresher. Don't paddle, but work or play near and on the river? That's ok, this class is for you too. Cost is $100 for the weekend. Here is an excerpt straight from the ACA that explains the course. http://c.ymcdn.com/sites/www.americancanoe.org/resource/resmgr/sei-courses/l4_swr_skills.pdf
If your interested or have questions, email us at [email protected]

Home


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

